# Where can you find Pontiac engine paint?



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Can't find the correct engine paint.

I have looked at AutoZone, Pep Boys, and Kragen and can't find engine paint that is correct. Kragen had one that said it was Pontiac Blue, but it was almost like a Ford Blue. Doesn't even look close. I am looking for the light blue-gray metalic looking paint that is correct for a 70.

Any ideas would be great.

Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check these guys. Scroll down to paint and adhesives, they show what your looking for.
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Check with NAPA. They stock Dupont Duplicolor, and if they don't have it in stock they can order it. Make sure you ask for the metallic blue, otherwise you may get the pre 67 eggshell blue. (For my opinion the Duplicolor is a much nicer shade than the plasticoat).

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The part number for duplicolor ceramic metalic blue is DE 1616 and this paint resist heat up to 500 degrees. I've used other paints that have burned off of the heads above the exhaust ports and duplicolor seems to hold up better.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

The Pontiac Blue that I found yesterday must have been the pre 67 color. I'm off to NAPA after work.

Thanks everyone.

Dale


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Dale,

I got mine from Eastwood and it was a perfect match. I just checked the site and it appears they have changed suppliers. Hope the Napa stuff does the trick for you.

Bill


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the duplicolor Randy, I need to repaint my heads due to "exhaust port burn off"....E


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

for the recod i read that mid 66 was the change time for the engen paint, early 66 and pre 66 had a light blue, late 66 and on had metallic blue, i painted the engen in my 66 metallic blue cuz it is a late modle 66, i got it at autozone, see if thay can order it for you


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I found it at NAPA. I had to go to 2 stores, but the second one had it. Now I just need to get everything cleaned up to paint it.

Dale


----------



## cedar398 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Correc Engine Paint*



70455goat said:


> Can't find the correct engine paint.
> 
> I have looked at AutoZone, Pep Boys, and Kragen and can't find engine paint that is correct. Kragen had one that said it was Pontiac Blue, but it was almost like a Ford Blue. Doesn't even look close. I am looking for the light blue-gray metalic looking paint that is correct for a 70.
> 
> ...


Bill Hirsch has the correct paint and is very durable. Hirsch Automotive Products

I did not have any luck with Napa or Eastwood
BLS


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Eastwood and summit both carry the correct paint


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

The most widely available and best Pontiac engine paint I've used is Plastikote by Rustoleum. Their #208 Pontiac Blue is correct for '59-'65 Pontiacs. Pontiac metallic blue for '66-'70 is their #227 Pontiac Metallic Blue. Any store that sells PlastiKote paints can order it for you. I usually get a case at a time. As an added bonus, it's the cheapest around, also--around $4.50-$5.50 per can. 

One of the earlier posters said something about early '66 engines being painted light blue. This is not true. The '66 engines were all Pontiac Metallic Blue.


----------

